# [H-Thrall] Entspannte Mitspieler für Raidgilde gesucht



## Feirune (16. Oktober 2016)

Hiho,

wir sind auf der Suche nach netten Mitspielern für unsere neu gegründete Gilde. "Warum gründet man heutzutage bei diesem Überangebot von Gilden noch eine neue?", haben auch wir uns am Anfang gefragt - nur leider hat unsere 2 Wöchige Suche in verschiedenen Foren zu keinen passenden Ergebnissen geführt.

Wir möchten an 2 Raidtagen in der Woche den normalen und heroischen Modus der aktuellen Raids spielen, das ganze aber in entspannter Atmosphäre und ohne Druck.

Wenn wir dann noch einen oder zwei Bosse im Mythischen Modus legen, wäre das das Sahnehäubchen, ist aber kein Muss! Nur die Motivation es wenigstens mal zu versuchen sollte vorhanden sein 

-Die Raidtage sind noch nicht 100%ig festgelegt. Es werden 2 dieser Tage sein: Montag, Dienstag, Donnerstag von ca. 20 - 23 Uhr.

-Gesucht werden derzeit noch alle Klassen

-Auch Raidanfänger oder Wiedereinsteiger sind gern gesehen

-Bisher haben wir einen Altersdurchschnitt von ca. 30 Jahren. Eine strenge Altersbeschränkung haben wir nicht, über 18 solltet ihr aber schon sein.

Bei Interesse meldet euch bei Sipo#2226 oder MrJuggernaut#2275


----------

